# Alaska Railroad Questions



## AmtrakMaineiac (Nov 15, 2021)

My wife and I are thinking of taking the Alaska RR from Anchorage to Fairbanks in March 2022 and spending a few days in Fairbanks to see the Northern Lights.

Interested in hearing anyone's experience with this train in winter. According to their web site the train does have a dining car. Wondering about what is offered is it like Amtrak traditional dining, flex dining or cafe service? I take it the dome doesn't run in winter, as they list adventure class only.


----------



## McIntyre2K7 (Nov 15, 2021)

Here's a video from Jeb Brooks. He's taking the trip from Fairbanks to Anchorage. I hope this helps.


----------



## joelkfla (Nov 15, 2021)

McIntyre2K7 said:


> Here's a video from Jeb Brooks. He's taking the trip from Fairbanks to Anchorage. I hope this helps.


That's Gold Star, their premium service which I believe is only available in summer.

Here's a video of the winter service by the excellent Simply Railway channel:


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 15, 2021)

Just a note about the dining car. The food looks good, but they do serve it on paper plates with plastic cutlery. No 4-star dining experience here!


----------



## pennyk (Nov 15, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Just a note about the dining car. The food looks good, but they do serve it on paper plates with plastic cutlery. No 4-star dining experience here!


I traveled from Anchorage to Fairbanks in May 2017 and ate in the dining car. I found the food and service excellent (as was the local beer). I did not notice paper plates. I found my photos and it appears that there were real coffee cups and real plates and silverware for breakfast. 






However, I seem to recall the dining car and/or "first class" may not be available in the winter.


----------



## Cal (Nov 15, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I traveled from Anchorage to Fairbanks in May 2017 and ate in the dining car. I found the food and service excellent (as was the local beer). I did not notice paper plates. I found my photos and it appears that there were real coffee cups and real plates and silverware for breakfast.
> View attachment 25519
> 
> View attachment 25520
> ...


Could also be due to service reductions that came with COVID.


----------



## WWW (Nov 15, 2021)

Alaska Railroad website:

Alaska Railroad | Alaskan Tours & Vacations | Train Packages 

Call and get the gospel scoop of what service is available.

The main attraction in the summer is the cruise related travel both on the Alaska Railway rolling stock
and the Princess and Holland-America equipment towed at the end of the Denali Star trains.
The Bi-Level cars are the ones with the superb glass dome viewing outdoor vestible platform and restaurant service.
The summer trains run daily - the winter trains less frequently more like once a week.
The premium "Gold Star" class offers complimentary beverages and meal service - the Aventure class is ala carte.

For the full she-bang the Denali Star train is way to go - 350 miles 12 hours (8am-8pm) either direction from
Anchorage to Fairbanks
Others are the Glacier Express - Anchorage to Whittier/Portage and the Coastal Classic - Anchorage to Seward
Passenger operation is pretty much in full swing in the summer in the winter the train stops in the middle of
no where to pick-up and drop off remote wilderness residents.
During the dead of night and all winter freight movement is the game - railroad ferries bring the cars to
Whittier from the lower 48 and supply Alaska with a plethora of goods to sustain Alaska living

At any time year round the Alaska Railroad is an experience not to be missed for railroad buffs !
Note during the winter be prepared for down right sub zero temperatures in Fairbanks while in Anchorage the weather can be very mild.

Flights from the many cities in the lower 48 go to from Anchorage - Fairbanks in the winter only to from Anchorage & Seattle.

Your research here and on other forums will be richly rewarded a treasured experience - Hope "The Mountain is Out" for you !


----------



## Siegmund (Nov 16, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Here's a video of the winter service by the excellent Simply Railway channel:



Interesting video. It has really grown! In the years I lived in Fairbanks (ending during the winter of 2010-11), if I ever saw the winter train, it consisted of a single baggage car and coach, and I had the impression you could typically count the passengers on your fingers.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Nov 16, 2021)

The Simply Railway video was very helpful and answered my questions. Hadn't realized the scenery was so spectacular. Rivals the CZ.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 16, 2021)

The Alaska Railroad is fantastic I did it this last June/July. The winter train does not include their regular vista domes either. The Alaska Railroad rosters a handful of Budd Vista domes built for the North Coast Limited, and Empire Builder, as well as a handful of Union Pacific domes off the City of trains. 

As far as the scenery the Denali Star is nowhere near as good as the Coastal Classic or Glacier Discovery Train south out of Anchorage. Going south of Anchorage is absolutely amazing. 

If you go in the summer definitely do the Glacier Discovery Train and you can purchase add on tours to go with it which is fun. I'll probably go back just to do the rafting one I missed out on.


----------



## WWW (Nov 16, 2021)

The winter train is designed to favor the pick-up and drop off remote wilderness residents.
Think of the train as your SUV to go to the market for supplies and living essentials.

Of the three trains (Seaboard92) mentioned the Coastal Classic going from Anchorage to the Port of Seward is perhaps the highlight of Alaska
ruggedness tunnels and grade u-turns looking down into waterfalls viewing glaciers (from a distance) and occasional critter photo opts.
The Glacier Discovery does some of this and winds up at the Port Whittier - longest tunnel in Alaska shared with motor vehicles ***
*** was built by the railroad to move freight traffic from the lower 48 into the Alaska interior - automobiles were first loaded on flat cars
to transit the tunnel - this went on for several years and the railroad bed was paved over for shared traffic in the tunnel alternately.
The tunnel is the Anton Anderson tunnel:

anton anderson tunnel ak - Bing

The Denali Star could be a tunda express - the scenic highpoint is the Fairbanks side from Denali Park - the Healy Canyon - the train descends
the canyon from Denali Park going to Fairbanks.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 16, 2021)

WWW said:


> Your research here and on other forums will be richly rewarded a treasured experience - Hope "The Mountain is Out" for you !


It was for us. Not only in the park but after leaving it and stopping at a viewing site along the road. Moreover, Mirror Lake in Denali was perfectly calm and we got a wonderful view of the mountain there.

It was our 40th Anniversary so after hearing 'Hope "The Mountain is Out" for you !' so many times, we were thrilled to be so lucky.


----------



## WWW (Nov 17, 2021)

Welcome to the 30% Club - that is the average of mountain exposure without cloud cover !


----------



## JeanA (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks for posting, videos, etc. This trip has been on my bucket list for quite some time


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Nov 17, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> Alaska Railroad is fantastic I did it this last June/July. The winter train does not include their regular vista domes either. The Alaska Railroad rosters a handful of Budd Vista domes built for the North Coast Limited, and Empire Builder, as well as a handful of Union Pacific domes off the City of trains.



Sounds awesome.

How did they get all of those cars up there? They don't have tracks from the lower 48.


----------



## jis (Nov 17, 2021)

tgstubbs1 said:


> Sounds awesome.
> 
> Hiw did they get all of those cars up there? They don't have tracks from the lower 48.


Ferry. There is a freight car ferry that used to operate and maybe still does. But there still are facilities to move cars by boat I believe.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 17, 2021)

Everything arrives via the ferry in Whitier. The Alaska Railroad bought a lot of equipment from the defunct Florida Fun Train so the normal cafe cars on those trains are actually from that service.


----------



## WWW (Nov 17, 2021)

Port of Whittier Alaska Railroad terminal - zoom in for a look at the railroad operation

Google Maps

Pictures of Alaska Railway Freight Ferry:

alaska railroad ferry - Bing images


----------

